# Sticky  User reputation.... How to use it



## ErikH

One feature on the forums which can be really helpful is user reputation. You can give positive/negative points for good/bad posts. Over time, a user's reputation points increase (or decrease) depending on their postings, and their reputation will be displayed as a green bar (or red in the case of bad reputation) under their post count, and users can instantly tell the really good posters apart from the problem posters. The more reputation you get, the more this bar will grow.

Reputation has been enabled for a while, but barely anyone uses it, so I posted this thread to draw some attention to it.

If you see someone post a really helpful and informative post, feel free to click the rep button and give them some positive reputation! If someone posts a really horrible post, feel free to click the rep button and give them negative reputation.

The reputation button is the second icon from the left below the reputation bar to the left of a user's posts. It is located between the grey/blue online/offline orb, and the report post icon.

To give reputation, just click this button and it will take you to a page where you can add positive or negative rep. There is a spot for a comment on the post, which is optional, but if you enter a comment it will be shown to the user who you left reputation for.

*To view your own reputation, click 'User Options' at the top and you will see all reputation left for you under 'Latest reputation received'.*

Edit: I forgot to add, the more posts you have, the higher your reputation is, the longer you have been a member, the more impact the reputation you leave for others has on their total reputation.

Also, reputation from users with under 10 posts counts as 0 points.


----------



## TheGingerBreadman

I noticed that too. :thumbsup: Kudos


----------



## OUTLAW

:cop: Thanks for the info!:angel:


----------



## pantera2006

Ya!!!! Thats great!!! I got one.... haha Im great....


----------



## cane76

ive had a few reputation points and ones been deleated when the mods were editing controversial threds,another no longer is green,is this because ive also got negitive posts reports that disabled my positive ones?thanx ......


----------



## Judy

Cane, your reputation points shouldn't change either way with deleted posts/threads. Is that what you were asking?


----------



## cane76

no,some are green,or most are green and two are black,thats what i mean,just curious,also how do you find out how many negitive post reports youve got,and who sent them,heheheh...
thanx judy....


----------



## Judy

To view your own reputation, click 'User Options' at the top and you will see all reputation left for you under 'Latest reputation received'.


----------



## cane76

yes i know,but some are green and some are not,anyways it's not important....


----------



## ErikH

cane76 said:


> yes i know,but some are green and some are not,anyways it's not important....


The black/grey points are from users who do not yet have any reputation power (not enough posts, not a member long enough, etc).


----------



## cane76

thanx bro for clearing that up...


----------



## MY MIKADO

How many post or how long do members need to be here to post the green or red rep points?


----------



## ErikH

Users have something called "reputation power" which decides how much their reputation given affects someone's reputation. 20 reputation power will hurt or help another user by 20 points everytime the user with 20 rep power gives rep.

Users start off with 0 reputation power
For every 365 days registered, you gain 1 point
For every 50 posts, you gain 1 point
For every 50 points of positive reputation you get, you gain 1 point

You can't give reputation until you have 10 posts, and your reputation won't have an effect until you hit 50 posts.

This way, the more credible and active members hurt or help more when they give reputation, and new members won't have any effect at all.


----------



## MY MIKADO

Okey dokey that makes sence.


----------



## cane76

I enjoy how you can now see who is giving you the rep points,and also who dosent like you,muhaha!!!:snap:


----------



## MY MIKADO

I have been watching and there does seem to be one member that doesn't care for some of us.


----------



## redog

I see it too, they dont have much to say in the forums though


----------



## MY MIKADO

I noticed that too. I have been waiting for them to start stating their views. I think if you don't like what some one has to say you should atleast say what you think not just put someone down ( as in giving bad rep points) for having the guts to say what they think.


----------



## MSK

This totally should be a sticky BTW


----------



## TeamCourter

I haven't seen anything about reputation points on the app, is that only on the website?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK

Yea so far its only on pc the updated version on my tablet I think has it ill look later and confirm.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK

TeamCourter said:


> I haven't seen anything about reputation points on the app, is that only on the website?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Nope it doesn't

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

